# honey bee or yellow jacket?



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

I know nothing about bees, but yesterday there was a huge swarm of these going in and out of a hole in a locust tree. It looks like there was some chewing of bark in several spots grouped in about a foot circle. I tried google, but couldn't really tell, so I thought I'd ask some bee people. So, what is it, honey bee, yellow jacket, immature european hornet? It's only 20 ft or so from the house. So far, they're non-aggressive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Definitely honey bees.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Honey bee.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yuppers . . . Honeybees!

The guy in the center is a drone (male).


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

It is a hive of bees. Not a swarm.


----------

